# Electric Blue Acara behavior



## KellyAnn682 (Dec 29, 2015)

Ok so I bought 2 EBA's today. They were in the same tank at the store, swimming peacefully. One is about 2 inches and very lightly colored. The other is maybe 2.5 inches and a very nice irredesant blue. Now they are in my tank and I can't tell if the larger one is being aggressive towards the smaller one or not. It'll chase the other one, and then tilt its head and flare its fins. Then sometimes they'll swim peacefully together. I even saw them in a split second lip lock. But they're not overly aggressive by any means. Maybe one needs to show dominance over the other? I don't know if they're males or females.

What does the lip lock mean?


----------



## LarryZ (May 17, 2014)

Lip locking can mean either a breeding or a domination issue. Since your fish are relatively small, my guess goes with the latter. Btw I just bought 8 EBA's about 1.5"- 2" and put them in my 135 where my old green severum male just died. The old female looks like a mom with a new brood. They were terrified of her at first, but now follow her around the tank. Pretty cool. My plan is to let them pair off and keep a couple of pair to breed. Good luck and I'll stay posted with my tales.


----------

